# Do you think my chi's jaw was broken at one time or maybe deformed?



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 6-8 year old 3 pond chi that was given to me by a friends who's Neighbor (the previous owner) did not take well care of.My friend has said her neighbor had a evil very aggressive boyfriend that screamed all the time and said they told her my chi pooped n peed all over there floor (which he never does here.He doesn't even go in a crate ever here.Hes only pooped in the house once after i brought him home a year ago)Anyways,So I'm thinking his jaw was maybe broken or deformed or something maybe i duno?He looks different than other chi's to me or maybe he is just a small rat terrier mix?This still would not explain how if he opens his mouth to yawn his jaw clicks and it moves side to side slightly?I'm pretty sure after i brought him home he had head trauma when i would place him down his paws or one would bend under until his back legs touched the ground (took him some time to get balanced it seemed(he has since stoped this thank god)He has gone to the vet to get his shots n be checked over 9 month ago but my vet never said anything about his jaw or anything just gave him his year shots and check up gave him a perfect health diagnosis ext.I'm sure my vet would xray him for me for 200 $ or so but he doesn't seem to be in pain eats fine drinks fine is happy and cuddly as can be.He occasionally eats my other dogs hard food even.His lil jaw n head looks odd to me compared to other chi's n his clicking jaw??anyone else herd or have experienced this?Or maybe hes mixed with a breed with a jaw like his?
Thanks Toni


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Toni, It really doesn't matter any more!!! He's doing fine now. Probably in the past maybe someone kicked his jaw/head and fractured it? No way to know. Best to let it be now that he is doing OK. Congrats to you and the others that rescue these chi's. Sue Davis


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd watch it, in case he gets arthritis in it when he gets older...maybe talk to your vet about starting him on Dasuquin or some other bone & joint supplement proactively. I can't be sure, but from the pics and your description of the clicking I do think it looks like a kick-type injury. He's a lucky guy to be with you now, though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure. It does look as if it was broken. How terribly sad for him. Going through that kind of abuse must have been horrid and terrifying for the sweet fella'.  I'm happy to hear that he is in a good home now, with someone who will treat him as he should be. The person that did that to him needs *his* jaw broken! I can NOT understand how anyone could be so cruel!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks to me like his little jaw was fractured at one time. Can he close his mouth? Poor baby. Thank goodness he has you now. If he's eating and drinking OK and not in any pain, I'd just monitor it for now.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

He can close his jaw but it clicks and rattles to side.He is also missing his little teeth on his bottom so his lil tongue hangs out and he drools a lils ,but he is seriously the cutest lil baby ive ever seen.He loves to watch me for hours, paw at me for attention and get his belly rubied to sleep <3 Thank you to everyone that responded Ive been wondering about it for some time now :/ ..Ive never seen a chi or mix ever with a jaw like his.He is truly a lil angel one of a kind baby.
Toni


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea i wouldn't worry now if he's eating and happy. I like the tongue sticking out, and while i'd rather he had all his teeth, omg adorable!  I'd also take the advice for joint therapy or at least ask the Vet about it. just mention the joint issues ( the clicking and what not) and if he'll have other issues like arthritis, as he gets older


----------

